# Inlay help.



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

Any inlay work I have done has been on fingerboards...so cut, rout, ext... Pretty straight forward when no finish is applied over top. On my new build I want a black headstock. If I paint first I will destroy the paint when I level out the mother of pearl, but if I do it the other way... well that doesn't make sense either. Anyone offer some advice on this? Cheers.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

mmm. what about a ebony peghead veneer ?


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Stop by an art supply store and look for a product called Frisket. Its basically transparent peel and stick. You put a large piece over your logo, trace around it with a sharp X-acto knife and then peel away everything that isn't over the logo. Spray your colour coats, then peel off the stuff masking the logo and there you have it.

It also comes in a liquid form that you can paint on, but I've never used that stuff.

Good luck,
Mike


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice, Thanks for the tip Mike.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Flyingvee said:


> Nice, Thanks for the tip Mike.


No problem. Post some pics of your build!


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

Pics very Soon...Complicated inlay Mike


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

*update*

Okay...I couldn't wait! Inlay not completed but is going quite well so far. Should be a pretty cool looking Scorpion when completed. Headstock will be black. Here's a couple of photos for you all.







[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice build, I've always wanted to build a V. Did you buy the body or did you build them?


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

The scorpion inlay looks fantastic! Very clean work too.

Mike


----------



## verticleman (Sep 23, 2009)

*Books*

I have a friend thats a luthier this is how he does it if you are using nitrocellulose lacquer paints. This type of paint wont really stick to the inlay material like it does to wood. If you leave the inlay raised a couple 1000thof an inch you can apply several coats of lacquer paint and sand to expose the inlay. Then apply a couple more coat and repeat the sanding. Then apply the clear coats. He & I have never used water based paints so I don't know how it would work with them.

Guitaristbuildsguitar.blogspot.com


----------

